# Fresh green tripe in NJ?



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get it from?


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

If you have a locally owned pet store, them may sell K 9 Kraving tripe patties. They are made in Baltimore.

I love ordering from this company:
www.hare-today.com


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

M&J said:


> If you have a locally owned pet store, them may sell K 9 Kraving tripe patties. They are made in Baltimore.
> 
> I love ordering from this company:
> www.hare-today.com


yay! thanks!


----------

